# Hello Everyone!



## queenofbelledox (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey guys! This is the very first make-up forum I've joined. I hope I could learn more from everyone.  Can't wait to read more threads about make-up.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## yassine (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi queenofbelledox And Welcome


----------

